# Mr. Vernon, at your service.



## Mr.Vernon (Nov 16, 2014)

Well hello fellow writers!

My name is Mr.Vernon and I would like to introduce you to my personal collection of stories, but I must warn you first, my friends. These stories may be bit of a disturbing nature so please, be advised. If you are, however, not afraid of a graphic content, you can just sit back, make yourself a cup of coffee and enjoy my little stories exposing the raw, true nature of the human kind down to the flesh and bones it`s own existence. Hell, we might even take a peak at your very souls :evil: 


​


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome, Mr. Vernon. Can't wait to see how disturbed you can make me. 

Until you pass the ten-post gauntlet, feel free to peruse the fiction section and offer comments on other stories. That way, you'll be much more likely to receive input on yours. Best of luck, and welcome to WF.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello.

Before you can post your own work you must first make ten posts. It's also recommended that at least some of those be critiques so that others will see you as a team player and they'll be more likely to reciprocate. Welcome to WF, and if there's anything the mod team can help with let one of us know.


----------



## TKent (Nov 16, 2014)

J. Woops! I meant to LIKE your post but LOL'd instead. I promise I am not laughing at you!

Mr. Vernon, welcome aboard!!  We are glad you are here. I've read some pretty haunting stuff here, so you are in good company!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome to WF.  I do love the dark side,so I am excited that you are here. If I can be of assistance, please let me know. I want your experience here to wonderful.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Mr.Vernon (Nov 17, 2014)

I am HELL of a team player Mr. Anfinson.

Thank you all for such a welcome, it indeed warmed my hearth [grinning].


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 6, 2014)

Mr.Vernon, 

Curiosity won out over all else.  Are your stories on the dark side as in horror or more on the expoloration of just how crazy the human animal can be?  Let's see, that is not all the possibilities of what you said, there are another half dozen genres your description might fall into.  Is there a genre that would best describe you stories?


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2014)

View attachment 6966


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2014)

Ah... as a fan of the macabre and all things horror related you now have my interest dear sir.

Glad you could join us here at WF Mr. Vernon, I look forward to seeing what you have to share.


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to WF!  I am still new but have LOVED it here so far!


----------



## Awanita (Dec 8, 2014)

Osiyo and welcome to the forum, good group here. I think you will enjoy yourself.:loyal:


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

I am a big fan of graphic content myself as I find normality has a notable anaesthetic effect on my attention span.:livid: Please have a goo look around the board to see what is going on and if you have any questions please ask. Good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## Mr.Vernon (Dec 14, 2014)

IvyRuth,

my stories are about the every man fears and desires. About the morbid pleasures and twists that are sickening yet you crave to hear more. I like to shock, milk the tension and twist and twist like a madmen locked in the prison of his head!
I also have to confess that English is not my first language.

Mr. Vernon


----------

